
Facebook Building Voice Assistant to Rival Amazon Alexa and Apple Siri - jonbaer
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/04/17/facebook-building-voice-assistant-to-rival-amazon-alexa-and-apple-siri.html
======
clintonb
Have voice assistants significantly changed folks' lives? I have Siri on my
phone, but I only use it to set alarms/timers, or ask basic questions that
lead to web searches. Those that I know with Alexa or Google Home use it for
similar purposes, or home automation.

What are people using these devices for?

